# early tucker photos



## Pontoon Princess

1944 tucker, grass valley, calif. sold new to webb moffett, ski lifts inc. seattle wa. J J tucker at the wheel.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1945 tucker under construction in grass valley calif


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1945 tucker, photo graphed in grass valley calif.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Great photos!!!!  This one is not as old but I thought it was a cool mid-fifties hood.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

is that a molded fiberglass hood from the seventies? it is kewl for sure.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

It was on a '54 or '55.  Maybe it was a replacement hood?  It is rear hinge.  I think it is molded fiberglass.  It's on a 443 at the Virginia Museum of Transportation.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

okay, the grill is mid 60;s on and the fiberglass hoods, I believe started to show up in late 60's and then there is owners replacing damaged parts with whatever is available. thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Interesting!  Thanks!  The grill looks like the one that had been on my '66.  I guess they must have had a mishap or two.  The Tucker is a low hour machine donated by an electrical utility.  It looks to be a really nice machine!


----------



## humpmaster

Awesome pics thank you, these are rare I have not seen them and I have had mine for years! good job


glacierparkbus said:


> 1944 tucker, grass valley, calif. sold new to webb moffett, ski lifts inc. seattle wa. J J tucker at the wheel.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

found another couple tucker photos from the 40's, enjoy


----------



## DAVENET

It's interesting that there are five different styles of the same idea shown in this thread.  This last one is definitely unique though- visible drive sprocket and cogs(?) on each end of the pontoon, although it is a roller track.

 Is that a screw drive unit in the middle?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> It's interesting that there are five different styles of the same idea shown in this thread.  This last one is definitely unique though- visible drive sprocket and cogs(?) on each end of the pontoon, although it is a roller track.
> 
> Is that a screw drive unit in the middle?



it is a track drive and you sat right over it, with skis on the sides, to keep the whole thing upright, the three are tuckers, all 1945's each one a different engine, chev 6, dodge 6 and a ford 60 hp V-8 and the one on the left, is my machine.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and just too keep your interest, all these machines are 1946's and two of these machines still exists, one is at tucker inc, and the other is in Oregon, very private owner.


----------



## nikos

Is the last picture, has been  Colorized by someone or its real


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the colorized photo was done by the photographer and was used in a ad for tucker, i have added a black and white that was taken at the same time.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a mid 1940's tucker snow machine, great detailed photo, H-D twin.


----------



## JimVT

a single steering ski up front?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> a single steering ski up front?



yes, a single ski up front and two along the side to keep it balanced with the track between them, a late thirties build. will post additional early tucker photo in the next few weeks. stay tune. and thanks for the interest


----------



## jask

another awesome pic! please keep them coming. Just as a point of distraction... that engine is a late 30s - probably 39 UL big twin flathead....  a Harley powered snow machine sounds like fun!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you are correct about the HD engine, found another photo that dates the machine as a 1941, there is a story that Tucker tried to sell the design to HD. from all that is know about the machine, it worked fairly well, really looks like a modern snow mobile that we all know, it also could tilt for side hilling.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the single track machine with Jasper James Tucker at the wheel, notice the spiral machine in the background, moving forward with a new design.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

something for the weekend outing, fyi, it is a tucker


----------



## DAVENET

Very neat pictures!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

something a little more modern, yet i think it might be interesting, better you will be able to see it at, CATS MEOW JAMBOREE next april, they family is very committed to attending, they tell scott and i that they will also bring a new "big" tucker!


----------



## DAVENET

Nice freshen up without removing the history.


----------



## jask

WOW!! Please add my name to that ride list  That is going to be a highlight!


----------



## DAVENET

Here's the ole' gal just a little bit stuck . . .  I have to say-  If that was to happen to me (the front end just dropping out from under me), I would have turned around and gone home.


----------



## DAVENET

You can still see where the pontoon rotated enough to hit the box.

 Curious that the lights were removed in the B&W photos . . .


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> You can still see where the pontoon rotated enough to hit the box.
> 
> Curious that the lights were removed in the B&W photos . . .



The lights were added when She returned home. The crossing was during the '57 '58 winter. No lights required, 24 hours full sun. Low temps in the
  -70's


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fyi, the tucker folks are doing a nice job of preservation and bring the freighter back to operational condition. they are putting in a very serious effort to do it right, good for them.


----------



## Lyndon

DAVENET said:


> Here's the ole' gal just a little bit stuck . . .  I have to say-  If that was to happen to me (the front end just dropping out from under me), I would have turned around and gone home.



That may not have been an available option. According to the National Geographic article in the Jan '58 edition, they had packed enough food, fuel, and supplies to weather out a second winter once they reached their destination. If they did not complete the 1000 mile crossing in time the ships that were set up to pick them up would be blocked out by sea ice. As they used up their supplies they abandon the Massey Tractors and the Bombardier Muskegs which have since become a permanent part of the Ice Pack, as wood anyone trying to back track. This operation was almost entirely funded by BP, and their green LOGO can be seen on all the supply barrells of Gasoline being towed along. They performed a type of crude sizemic testing where they dug holes in the snow, set off exp[losive charges and read the echo with specialized equipment that loosely resembles sonar equipment. What they found was that the South Pole is a massive rock, with Ice up to 2 miles thick, sitting on top, but no OIL! One of the other Tucker Freighters from this expedition sit in a BP Museum.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Here's the ole' gal just a little bit stuck . . .  I have to say-  If that was to happen to me (the front end just dropping out from under me), I would have turned around and gone home.


scott and i did a total tear down of the engine, replacing two pistons that damaged and stuck, honed the cylinders, ground the valves, new rings, new clutch, resurfaced flywheel, water pump, carb, etc etc etc and cleaned like crazy to preserve it, other than the new gaskets peeking out, tried to leave it as original looking as humanly possible, what a true piece of history


----------



## AdkSnowcat

What brand and displacement engine is that?


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Wow, what a great piece of history you have there! I would love to attend the Jamboree if for nothing else than to get a ride in the ole' gal. Not to mention meeting a lot of great folks who keep this forum very interesting.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

AdkSnowcat said:


> What brand and displacement engine is that?


Chrylser industrial hemi, 331 cubic inch


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Thanks!  Hemi!  Looks like they have ports or something in the valve covers--kind of like the newer engines that have the spark plugs deep inside.  Maybe that 331 is set up to adjust the valves without removing the covers?  I've never seen such a setup.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the head/valve cover set up is kinda the trade mark of a chrylser hemi's, the spark plugs are deep inside, sadly the valve covers need to come to adjust he rockers, great engines


----------



## Pontoon Princess

side view


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Wow!  That is really something!!!!!  That is one of the Kings of old machines!!!


Thank you very much!  It's really fun to see your photos!  Outstanding!


----------



## jask

Was the cold start system a Tucker option? Or special to this build? I don't recall seeing that on any other vintage machine.


----------



## JimVT

something like that kept unrestored would be more interesting to me.
 jim


----------



## sno-drifter

The cold start is an ether system installed for the - 70 degree temps in Antarctica. As you can see, the injection nozzles are located so that every intake port receives either for start up. A friend of mine worked for Tucker during the crossing told me about the head mechanic on the crossing who after the trip, went back to the factory to tell about the trip. He said that they started the machines and did not shut them off the whole time. They did shut everything down for the seismic shots but not long enough to get cold soaked and hard to start.

 As for restoration, that is not what the Tuckers are doing with Rock N Roll. It is a " preservation". No repainting, but cleaning and repairs made to the same standard as the period. For our part here are before's and after's of the Hemi. So now it will run and care taken to keep it that way.


----------



## undy

Nice job of maintaining the original look, while fixing it to working condition.  IMHO, that's harder making it look like-new.


----------



## jask

Nice work! Those cylinders and pistons looked pretty scabby. I wonder if the guy who balanced it was as old as the engine ???


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker screw machine


----------



## Pontoon Princess

A very different kind of Tucker Sno-Cat


----------



## nikos

glacierparkbus said:


> A very different kind of Tucker Sno-Cat




Thats Better
 ( Very interesting the set of the double wheels behind the front "drum sprocket" and also no guides on the track)

Nikos


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

You have to hand it to the Tucker Crew, they tried about every conceivable type of propulsion design for over the snow travel before settling on the 4 track design.

Thanks for all the history/pictures glacierparkbus, I had no idea.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

these photos were dated 1958.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oooooooooooooooooooooooooops


----------



## Pontoon Princess

latest from tucker heritage vault dated 1941


----------



## Pontoon Princess

additional photos dated 1941


----------



## DAVENET

Wish that showed the drive 'cog' on the chain belting. Or is that a sprocket and motorcycle chain in the center to drive it?? If that's the case it must have been VERY tight to try to keep the chain from jumping off over that long of a run!

Neighbors must have been like "Those Tucker's are at it again. Look at the thing in their yard today."


----------



## jask

The contact area on the drive gear is tiny it must have destroyed that gear in no time.
The other machine above keeps catching my eye as well - the ball and cup drive system is like nothing I have ever seen... And it is one more machine for the wooden track guys to add to the list of emergency kindling donors


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Wish that showed the drive 'cog' on the chain belting. Or is that a sprocket and motorcycle chain in the center to drive it?? If that's the case it must have been VERY tight to try to keep the chain from jumping off over that long of a run!
> 
> Neighbors must have been like "Those Tucker's are at it again. Look at the thing in their yard today."


 there were chain sprockets at each end between the tires. and the tuckers moved very shortly after these photos were taken, fyi they did drive a late model Packard


----------



## Pontoon Princess

patent drawing for chain machine


----------



## jask

That is nice enough to frame!


----------



## DAVENET

Agreed- that would be a pretty cool print.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here is another view


----------



## Pontoon Princess

i am very impressed! thanks for the post.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Your most welcome......... You have posted lots of neat stuff. Nice to see someone with a passion for cats like us.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Descriptive to go with the Tucker drawings

Page 1


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Page 2


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Page 3


----------



## BigAl RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> 1944 tucker, grass valley, calif. sold new to webb moffett, ski lifts inc. seattle wa. J J tucker at the wheel.


 

  Actually that picture was taken at Soda Springs , Cal . I recognize the hotel and the railroad track  in the background . I have been there many times . It is the same road that will take you to Serene lakes  in placer county .


----------



## Broken Grouser

Hi Glacierparkbus

Thanks soooooo very much for sharing all the great old Tucker photos. I've been very busy with work and home stuff and have been away from the forum for awhile.

I thought I had a pretty good knowledge of Tucker products before - but I had no idea of some of the prototypes they experimented with that you have shared here.

Keep 'em coming

Thanks again!!

Mark


----------



## Pontoon Princess

something different, still tucker


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Very interesting!, dual wet disc brake steering, almost a Delorean style track and 
Body just needs gull wing doors. Thanks Jinn!

Almost looks like like top driven sprocket above the track, positioning of the three guys in the picture would hide it.
Large V8 engine


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that tucker shares a lot of styling q's with Allen's  krusty


----------



## Pontoon Princess

couple more photos


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

That machine would have a extremely low center of gravity and possibly was built for summer or dirt travel. With the top rear mounted drive to have the less ammount of debris. I wonder of it still is? Would make a nice museum piece 

Thanks for the post


----------



## jask

boggie said:


> That machine would have a extremely low center of gravity and possibly was built for summer or dirt travel. With the top rear mounted drive to have the less ammount of debris. I wonder of it still is? Would make a nice museum piece
> 
> Thanks for the post



I was thinking the same thing,... and with those grousers it would own icy sidehills. Probably would be less fun in deep powder.
 not sure of the vintage but i am thinking this would predate the Kristi machines?
  again.... thank you!! Jinn


----------



## Pontoon Princess

according to info on the back of a few of the photos, the machine was know as Bobcat, built late 60's, anyone pick up on it has a small block chevy V-8


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more bobcat, even color ( orange )


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Amazing photos, it appears the one disc is a clutch and one is a brake the dual disc brake set is receiving its fluid from internally which would indicate it to be a rotating group 

Would love to find this machine if it's still out there? What a great find 


Thanks

PS.   Noticed the idler say H & K.  Most likely Holden and ?


----------



## jask

This is great! I feel like we are on a guided tour of the evolution of the design. the second and last pic are obviously not part of that design but as a transitional track they tie the two design together and lead us to the modern track. Do you have any further information on the Bobcat? Was it just a design project or was it designed for a specific application? 
The leaf springs in the front and center positions are intriguing,the pins seem very small for the sort of loads that would be expected. I wonder how the rear point was articulated? it appeares to be a square tube- rigid from the frame with some form of articulation at the beam.

need ....
more...
info...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

rear photo


----------



## jask

Thanks! it looks like the square tube might be a travel limiter to prevent the beam ( and track ) from moving too far away from the drive sproket.
Do you know what became of this machine?


----------



## JimVT

that guy knows how to pick up chicks


----------



## DAVENET

Another link to tie into the second page:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/a...Trans-Antarctic-Expedition.html?frame=3030804

 "We'd scarcely set off before we ran into trouble. This was the first deep crevasse, just 25 miles from Shackleton. Leading from the front Bunny's Sno-Cat Rock 'n' Roll became jammed nose first in the far wall. In such cases recovery was a long and skilled manoeuvre and often seemed impossible, but our engineers always managed to figure a way to haul our vehicles to safety."


----------



## DAVENET

Referencing post #13


----------



## DAVENET

To add to Boggie's patent post, what we've come to know & love:

http://www.google.com.ar/patents/US2341000


----------



## DAVENET

And one for you users of the 'fiber tons' for decreased weight:



"Heretofore, the pontoons, and the endless track engaging elements thereof, have always been made of steel or like heavy metal, and their total weight has been considerable and such as to cause the vehicle to sometimes bog down as, for example, when traversing light or powdery snow. 
It is, therefore, the major object of the present invention to provide a pontoon unit, for the purpose described, wherein the body is made of a material such as rigid Fiberglas or similar plastic material which is relatively light compared to steel; there being, on such body, an endless track engaging structure of wear resistant material such as steel or the like."


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> And one for you users of the 'fiber tons' for decreased weight:
> 
> 
> 
> "Heretofore, the pontoons, and the endless track engaging elements thereof, have always been made of steel or like heavy metal, and their total weight has been considerable and such as to cause the vehicle to sometimes bog down as, for example, when traversing light or powdery snow.
> It is, therefore, the major object of the present invention to provide a pontoon unit, for the purpose described, wherein the body is made of a material such as rigid Fiberglas or similar plastic material which is relatively light compared to steel; there being, on such body, an endless track engaging structure of wear resistant material such as steel or the like."


  And heretofor where as I have worked on both the Fiberglas and steel pontoons find forthwith that the Fiberglass may just be containing more mass than the steel. Next time I have both apart I will weigh each, independent and heretofor separate.


----------



## jask

I did a double take when I saw the oil lamp heating device in the drawing, has anyone seen any photos of this early style pontoon with a access door?


----------



## DAVENET

The first three posts.  But I didn't know what they were for before either.


----------



## DAVENET

"In order to maintain the housings (l) are heated or warmed so as to prevent freezing of the various shaft bearings mounted in the housings, a heating device of suitable character, as indicated at (H), is disposed in each housing, being accessible from covered manholes (E8) in the outer side of the housings."


----------



## sno-drifter

jask said:


> I did a double take when I saw the oil lamp heating device in the drawing, has anyone seen any photos of this early style pontoon with a access door?



Here you go jask


----------



## Track Addict

This history is amazing.  Thank you for sharing with us!  Hoping to bring lots of knowledge Back East In April!


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Referencing post #13



The red machine on the trailer is one of Tucker's early snow machines that used a spiral drive tube. He sold these machines with the name The Tucker Snow Motor Sled. Tucker gave up this principle in 1938 when he came up with the idea and machine with the pontoons on it.

 The track on the left belongs to the famous Rock N Roll freighter which was Sir Vivian Fuchs's personal Sno-Cat that he crossed Antarctica in 1957-1958.

 The 424 is one of only four built. It has a steel body. The year of manufacture was 1946.


----------



## DAVENET

Here is a question for the resident experts. And it's something that has been bouncing around in my skull for a little while and things like the 'fiber-toon' bring it back. But not sure it would even work or be worth the effort.

Obviously, Tuckers were built for one purpose- utility. Every part of the design was to make it as functional as possible with minimal attention to creature comforts (which has certainly changed with new models). So, when it came time to work, you made do with what you had. Now that a lot of us are chasing cats for recreation, building our own comforts into our units gets moved to the front so we can enjoy them more / longer without dreading having to climb into the thing for another shift of work.  Which brings me back to the pontoons.

 The question is this: would it be feasible to fill the steel pontoons with some sort of material to kill the giant reverberation chamber effect?  

 With all of the metal running around a big steel drum it seems that a LOT of noise could possibly be knocked out by coating or filling the interior with some sort of waterproof foam (since there will undoubtedly be water finding it's way in somehow).  Or some other lightweight material.

 Thoughts?


----------



## undy

DAVENET said:


> With all of the metal running around a big steel drum it seems that a LOT of noise could possibly be knocked out by coating or filling the interior with some sort of waterproof foam (since there will undoubtedly be water finding it's way in somehow).  Or some other lightweight material. Thoughts?



What about "rhino" lining, such as in a truck bed?  It claims to reduce noise from vibrations and impacts.  Plus corrosion resistance.

http://www.rhinolinings-inlandemp.com/Picking_Your_Rhino.php


----------



## DAVENET

I suppose that could work as well since the weight would probably be pretty close.


----------



## Track Addict

From my experience with the fiberglass they end up packed with snow around the drum and tops under the track.  Unless it is real cold powder which should dampen the sound anyway.  Biggest issue would probably be frozen snow ice ground without soft dampening snow.  

The tracks are loud running don't know if it would help much?.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would think lizard skin would be the coating you want as its purpose is to control sound. there are several different formulas made depending on if you want underbody protection interior or heat control.


----------



## sno-drifter

jask said:


> I did a double take when I saw the oil lamp heating device in the drawing, has anyone seen any photos of this early style pontoon with a access door?



Here is a photo of an "early" pontoon. Note the track adjusters on both ends. This is before the development of the flanged roller. The smudge pot pontoon heaters are on back order.

 The only time I notice the pontoon noise is when the sprocket cavity is not filled up with snow. In this area, that lasts for about 20 feet of travel.
 For you who run on boiler plate all the time, I guess that would be a different problem. When we get a very deep snow, the pontoons are submerged and I doubt that they are making much noise. I don't notice the difference, but then I got my ear drums shot off in the war. I suggest working on interior cab acoustics before worrying about the pontoons.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another tucker pontoon with inspection covers for smudge pots


----------



## jask

I would guess the smudge pots would not see much use in these pontoons.... too many bolts.... both of the pics above look much more accessible and more importantly the first image shows some consideration for air supply.
I would think that a good closed cell spray foam might dampen the noise without leaving the foam susceptible to water absorption. There are DIY spray foam insulation kits available through home improvement stores for 2-3 hundred dollars.


----------



## Broken Grouser

Wow - Thanks for sharing more of these great photos and diagrams guys!!!

Can't wait for winter to get here in central Colorado - been an extended "indian summer" - dry and warm.


----------



## Track Addict

Here is a pic in the bar at Wildcat.  In the back is tuckermans ravine mt Washington .  Made some early turns at the cat today.  Winter is here in New England


----------



## sno-drifter

I think the reason for the wood slats on the roller was to imitate what we used to do to pack snow before there were machines to do it. Everyone who showed up for the rope tow had to side step up and down the ski hill to smash the snow. Running that roller would make the hill look like it had been stepped by skiers.


----------



## JimVT

I have the same that is all cement and used for pushing the rocks down after plowing. kind of looks like they could use it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

trans oregon expedition, in our shop for preservation and bringing it back to full operational condition.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

better photo


----------



## sno-drifter

We have been working with the factory to do this preservation together. Tucker Sno-Cat Corp. is very busy building new machines which they do very well and have been for the last 75 years. They rebuilt all the axles, transmission, transfer case, and associated running gear. Glacierparkbus and I will work on preserving the exterior and interior as close as possible to what it would look like when it returned from Antarctica.


----------



## akimp

I have not seen this one yet. There is a nice selection of groomer attachments next to a tucker.


----------



## Track Addict

That Looks like Cranmore in Conway nh with the ski mobiles in the back.  Think there was only one other skimobile build on the East coast a different ski area.  I have skimobile  number 7 off the line in my basement here.  Will be shedding the slopes there today.  Nice find


----------



## DAVENET

Exactly where it is.


----------



## DAVENET

Now that's a cool piece of history to have in the hut! Even if it is a short stay!


----------



## Track Addict

Courtesy New England ski museum Conway nh


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Picture


----------



## Track Addict

More


----------



## Track Addict

Probably from a few towns south.  Worlds first snowmobile ossipee nh


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Pin up


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker obviously had nothing to do with this bad idea


----------



## Track Addict

Skimobile porn


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Pic



Post 112-  pretty sure the side door says 

"???? By: 
Eastern Distributers, Inc.
Nashua, NH"


----------



## Track Addict

Also was it warm winters back in the day?  Nobody has any winter gear on by today's standards .


----------



## DAVENET

On the top of Mt. Washington


----------



## Track Addict

That other rig to the left looks like the spryte on display down in the valley.

If you go to the ski museum website there is a cool 443 towing skiers up cannon.

http://www.newenglandskimuseum.com/tucker-sno-cat-11-x-14/


----------



## DAVENET

Isn't the Spryte at the museum enclosed?


----------



## Track Addict

Might be. I can't picture the wood steps but cannot remember the cab but I think you are right.

I stand corrected.


----------



## sno-drifter

You know there is wind when you have to chain the building to the mountain. This building is Cloud Cap Inn built on the north side of Mt. Hood in 1889 at the 6000 foot elevation. It has cables and massive fire places to keep it on the mountain. The wind blew part of it away in this photo.


----------



## sno-drifter

Photo did not post, try again.


----------



## Track Addict

That 443 up or down the auto road or up the Tuck's trail in winter would be bad ass.

Need to work my way in with the observatory.  They let cars in worse shape than my cat drive up the mountain!


----------



## DAVENET

To reference post #91, here you go Scott.  Pretty cool stuff posted by Safety One 5 years ago:

 The Tucker Snow Motor Sled
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sfa_VXovHA


----------



## DAVENET

The Tucker Snow Motor Sled 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3_vwJxyFCw


----------



## DAVENET

The Tucker Snow Motor Sled 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBeL1Jgl22E


----------



## DAVENET

First sno-cat race!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orddxY7RPQU


----------



## undy

Davenet,
No can see 'em here.  ?


----------



## DAVENET

Not sure why you can't?  I click on it and it opens right up.  Maybe cut and paste?


----------



## DAVENET

Patents for the Snow Sled:


----------



## Track Addict

Good Info here on this timeline.  All the cats have had their glory days here in new england: http://newenglandskimuseum.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/ski_grooming_timeline.pdf


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1949 Tucker Sno-cat operators manual.


----------



## loggah

Thats some good information right there!!


----------



## DAVENET

Prototype multi axle crawler:
(from Safety One archives)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr davenet, inquiring minds would like to know, how's the work going on the TUCKER?


----------



## DAVENET

Earlier version of the tractor in post #89???? Or just before being painted?

(from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

More of the sled from post #16 & #21 in this thread:
 (from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

I believe this is Jinn's machine at 'work', from post #3 & #10(left)
 (from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> mr davenet, inquiring minds would like to know, how's the work in going the TUCKER?



Slow , but sure.


----------



## DAVENET

Maybe one of the top hinge, 'boat tail' 443's?
 (from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

(from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

Super Kitten
 (from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

And last in this set, Emmett and the 322 Tank:
 (from Safety One archives)


----------



## DAVENET

I know this is somewhere else on the site, but it should be in this thread as well:


----------



## Track Addict

Saw this on tv tonight in whistler.


----------



## Track Addict

Which lead me to this machine from mt hood in the 30's?


----------



## Track Addict

Then lead me to this ascutney vt Tucker and trailer.  Hope they still exist.


----------



## Track Addict

Then to this sunapee nh Tucker


----------



## sno-drifter

Thanks for all the very cool old photos Dave.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> Then lead me to this ascutney vt Tucker and trailer.  Hope they still exist.



That's a "blast from the past"...


I grew up not far away from Ascutney and learned to ski there. We had season's passes there for years. Small mountain with a family feel to it.


Many very happy memories!


----------



## Track Addict

Friend has a dairy farm in Claremont NH on the Connecticut river.  Looks at the back of MT Ascutney on other side .Tried to ski there once back in the early 90's.  Free passes we had were blacked out day we drove up.  Left angry and went to Stratton for the day.

Now in hindsight could have see a Tucker !


----------



## Cidertom

sno-drifter said:


> Thanks for all the very cool old photos Dave.



What he should have said"Thanks for all the very cool old photos Dave, haven't seen those since I took them with my Brownee"


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> What he should have said"Thanks for all the very cool old photos Dave, haven't seen those since I took them with my Brownee"



 Are you incinerating that I am old and burnt out?


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Maybe one of the top hinge, 'boat tail' 443's?
> (from Safety One archives)



Looks like 423 to me.  Thanks for all the posting.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

here is a 443 tapered body - 1950


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another 1950, 443


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and another photo of the same 443, photo taken in Ketchum/Sun Valley, Idaho, 1950, at the base of River Run, Mt Baldy, the sno cats are crossing the Big Wood River


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1950, model 443, tapered body machine


----------



## mbsieg

Pontoon Princess said:


> here is a 443 tapered body - 1950



Looks familiar.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

how about one more, brand new, ready to be shipped to Tuckerville

truck included


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like an early pair of blublocker sunglasses.  Now we know the finding source !  Millions sold


----------



## Pontoon Princess

$19.95, but wait, if you order today, get a second pair, FREE, pay separate S&H, send payment to, TA, 30 Grouser, Haverhill, Ma.

no returns, no refunds, no nothing.


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> how about one more, brand new, ready to be shipped to Tuckerville
> 
> truck included


 
 Forget the tapered back 443, check out the truck. Wood 4X4's and 2X6's for the hauling platform. This is early stuff.


----------



## loggah

Dodge truck ,hauling a Dodge truck in disguise !!!!!


----------



## northeastheavy

This photo is from a ski center in Hillsdale, New York.  This tucker was having a bad day!!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Someone yelled roll over and play dead to the dog and the Tucker responded


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and one more brand new 1950 tapered body 443, sold to the NW Bell Phone co.
interesting feature, it has cast steel/iron fifth wheels, instead aluminum fifth wheels, which Tucker started using a couple years later


----------



## nikos

No more leaking, I hate to see Leaking into the snow.

Nikos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-cat to be demonstrated today at 10 a.m. and rides will be given


----------



## Track Addict

Very nice.  How does that one look today in 2016?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pre production Tucker Sno-cat, Mt Rainier, Washington

this machine has been found.


----------



## JimVT

it almost looks like large wheels on each end of the pontoons.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and just for "one grouser short" 

1948 Tucker Sno-Cat, Model 623, Freighter


----------



## DAVENET

"The Tucker Sno-Cat, purchased in 1959 for $8,000 was used to take skiers to the summit at Whitefish Mountain Resort prior to the installation of Chair 1. It cost $4.50 for a ride inside, or a quarter to be towed behind."
 Photo: Marion Lacy


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well it sounds like you've got to be rich to ride inside!


----------



## Track Addict

All profit after about 1,777 riders or 32,000 tow behinds!  With inflation looks like I'm going to start having to charge the kids $36.83 and $2.05 respectively per trip up the hill this year. (If we get sno!)  

Best way I know to fund a unicorn hunting expedition!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

she is a 1949 Tucker Sno-Cat, model 423

original owner was the Colorado State Police, it was their first Tucker Sno-cat, CSP, would go on to buy another half dozen or so more Tucker Sno-Cats in the following years, it has been owned by the same Colorado family since it was sold by the state patrol in the early 50's. 

and yes, they still can be found in the WILD...


and thank you Nikson for all your help...


----------



## Track Addict

Like the armored pontoons!


----------



## loggah

Nice save !!No Dodge style nose??? Jinn is the serial number higher then my 1949 422? no.58? Thanks, Don


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr loggah, I have serial numbers 14855, 14856, and 14957 and you have 14958 and 14959 and as for the colorado state patrol Tucker Sno-Cat, serial number is, 149110.

the dodge nose was used on both the 420 and 422, while the 423s used the Tucker built nose.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

both nose styles


----------



## jask

WOW!! that looks great. I assume you have the skis as well? and don't worry- that hood will buff right out!  
Congratulation on another successful hunt.


----------



## loggah

Great save! and great pictures!!! as well as more  early tucker info. Thanks. Don


----------



## aksnocat

Pontoon Princess said:


> mr loggah, I have serial numbers 14855, 14856, and 14957 and you have 14958 and 14959 and as for the colorado state patrol Tucker Sno-Cat, serial number is, 149110.
> 
> the dodge nose was used on both the 420 and 422, while the 423s used the Tucker built nose.



I believe I have the model 423 built just before the Colorado State Patrol one, serial number 149109.

Someday I'm going to bring it back.

aksnocat


----------



## aksnocat

I notice the yellow one looks to have the same non-factory triangular braces just above both skis.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Fabulous, 149109, was sold new to: L.L. Penny, Snow Survey, Haines, Alaska, good luck!!!

amazing it has survived Alaska .......


----------



## aksnocat

It doesn't have many miles on it. The story from the guy I got it from was that Tucker had brought it to Fairbanks/Nenana in 1950 to demo it for the Air Force. He was a kid who lived in Nenana at the time. Apparently the thing was driven out into the flats south of Nenana and had some ski/steering failure and was abandoned. He said he drove his dogsled past it through his childhood and vowed someday he'd bring it back to town. Once he was old enough to borrow a bulldozer he brought it back to Nenana where it sat until just a few years before I got it.

He said the tracks and pontoons were stolen off of it not long after he got it back to town, he thinks by someone in town who wanted to buy it from him. It had no skis when I got it.

The odo shows, after dividing by 2.33, that it has 118 miles on it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Great story, and do hope you are able to restore some day soon,

FYI, L.L. Penny, I believe was a dealer for Tucker Sno-cat, as he was sold quite a few Tuckers over the years.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Reading the lubrication plate and I'm wondering who has stashed all the sno-cat wax?


----------



## Cidertom

When I was helping restore a antique fire engine, it had a required lubricant. Perhaps "sno-cat" wax was similar: Melt X.Y pounds bear tallow, z pints kerosene, and L Lbs powered graphite until smooth and apply liberally on drive chains each time used...  I wish I still had the book, it gave exact directions. and substitutions should bear tallow not be available.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1 of 4 built, 1946 tucker, model 424


----------



## Track Addict

Does this or one exist today?


----------



## DAVENET

One is in the Tucker factory museum- http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20589930&postcount=1  It's also at the end of the video posted yesterday.

I believe two others have been captured, but not sure on the forth one. MIA, crushed or rusted away?

The unique thing is they were the only ones made with steel bodies.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

4 th one went to Norway, and yes the other three are in captivity and living the good life

well, truth is, they were not the only ones with steel bodies, from 1944 through 1946, all the bodies were steel, 

then, the 1947 & 48's, 423's with Mercury Flathead V-8's, 11 built, steel lower bodies with alum upper body, doors, roof, and Ford pickup steel hoods. and from there on, with only a couple exceptions, Tucker sno-cats with pontoons, where alum skinned bodies.

photo is of the Norway machine, it is still in the wild......... where is my passport?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great old photos and loving all the history here. Thanks to all for posting these for everyone to see.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hard life...


----------



## Track Addict

Those look to be off a large Tucker.  Nothing the princess of pontoons cant fix!

Now where is the machine that goes with it?


----------



## sno-drifter

Acid rain no doubt, ate the rest of the freighter.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon, early 1950's, Tucker Sno-cat, model 743


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1948 Tucker Sno-cat, powered by a Mercury Flathead V-8, last one of the V-8's built, originally sold to Luckens Motor Garage, Steamboat Springs, winter sports club, and then in '51, it was sold to the Colorado State Patrol.


----------



## vintagebike

*Little Red Tucker*

I hear that the beautiful red skier sweater was recently found under the seat and might be at McCallin' 2017.


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon, early 1950's, Tucker Sno-cat, model 743



A question from the far back corner of the classroom-

"Excuse me, Professor Davis, excuse me . . ." 

 At what point did the 643's stop and 743's start?  I ask because I was under the impression the 643's had the longer engine side sheet panels (like the original 443's), then the 743's started the straight lower body lines?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr net, sir, 1951 was the last year of the 643 and 1953 was the first year of the 743, with NO freighters being built in 1952

and correction on the mt hood photo of a freighter, it is a 643, NOT 743


----------



## Pontoon Princess

early '53, Freighter 743, has the 331 c.i. hemi with a automatic transmission


----------



## Pontoon Princess

early 1953 Freighter, has the lift style rear door, like the 423's....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy Tucker Sno-cat year!

Timberline Lodge, Mt. Hood, Oregon, 1948, model 423 with a Mercury flathead V-8, it was the first Tucker Sno-cat at Timberline Lodge...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the mad scientists at Tucker sno cat came up with this one, pretty kewl, love to find this one under my Christmas tree
yup, it has freighter pontoons, thus a "freighter kitten"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more from the Mercury Files


----------



## Pontoon Princess

unicorn dreams


----------



## Pontoon Princess

series 542, cab forward, mogul buster


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> Merry Christmas to all and a Happy Tucker Sno-cat year!
> 
> Timberline Lodge, Mt. Hood, Oregon, 1948, model 423 with a Mercury flathead V-8, it was the first Tucker Sno-cat at Timberline Lodge...



Local legend says that this Sno-Cat still exists!


----------



## Track Addict

That 440 is my second favorite Tucker. Love the fast back!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-drifter said:


> Local legend says that this Sno-Cat still exists!



yeah, so says the sno-cat legend, last seen in Michigan, right? it is only legend...

from the looks of that photo, the door might be the only thing worth saving, just maybe?


----------



## DAVENET

Did that have a 'thermal incident' at some point early on?  Looks like it from the discoloration on the lower engine panel.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Did that have a 'thermal incident' at some point early on?  Looks like it from the discoloration on the lower engine panel.



those old flathead V-8's ran a little hot...


----------



## loggah

Great historical pictures, ya a 440 boattail roadster!! not so sure about the blade setup tho,i could see the front differential assembly trying to walk out from underneath the chassis !!!! Ford flathead v-8's had a habit of heating in cars ! two waterpumps pushing water in different directions into a single radiator was'nt the greatest idea .


----------



## Aaron Tucker

that 53 freighter has a totally dif/early grill and front end then my 53 743


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> That 440 is my second favorite Tucker. Love the fast back!



How about a 540?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

aaron tucker said:


> that 53 freighter has a totally dif/early grill and front end then my 53 743



the photo is of one of the first new and improved 743's with the Hemi V-8, 331 c.i. and your 743 is the later design, thus a different grill


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Did that have a 'thermal incident' at some point early on?  Looks like it from the discoloration on the lower engine panel.


 My first thought was that there was a gasoline fire event. These Merc flat head V-8 Tuckers had a monocot bodies, pretty novel for the times. Do to hard use on Mt. Hood, the sheet metal failed in the front section and reinforcement was welded inside, causing the paint to burn thus the miss-coloration.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

from the where are they now files, and this one is amazing to think about,

serial number 144001, first photo is of JJ Tucker at the wheel of No. 001, Grass Valley, California, yes, it is painted white, and the second photo is of the very same machine, and under the green paint, is the original white paint, yup, it does run...

FYI, the trailer, well it is being used as a garden trailer, pulled by an old cub cadet.

Merry Christmas to all and to all and very happy Tucker new year


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> That 440 is my second favorite Tucker. Love the fast back!



and for you unicorn hunters, tucker built 9 pre-1960, model 440, with 7 of them going to the east coast, as rare as a 420.


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Pontoon Princess said:


> and for you unicorn hunters, tucker built 9 pre-1960, model 440, with 7 of them going to the east coast, as rare as a 420.



So.... Have any of the 440 unicorns surfaced as of yet?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi Kt-4 said:


> So.... Have any of the 440 unicorns surfaced as of yet?


yes


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tanks a lot


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Juneau ski train inc. 1952


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mt bachelor late 60's or early 70's, anyone remember the massive machine, snow cat skiing to the top of mt bachelor.

the good looking guy, standing in front of the monster size Tucker, is believed to be Bill Healy, owner and operator of MT Bachelor, Bend, Oregon.


----------



## JimVT

Were kind of spoiled now with enclosed machines and better clothing. Something to tell our kids about,right?
Jim


----------



## vintagebike

I sorta remember skiing in Levis, leather boots and Marker long thong bindings... and many days in the hospital with a severe ankle fracture.


----------



## DAVENET

vintagebike said:


> I sorta remember skiing in Levis



Ahhh, Alabama woolens


----------



## DAVENET

How many 842CF's were made? What are the chances of the one on the brochure and this cat being one & the same?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> How many 842CF's were made? What are the chances of the one on the brochure and this cat being one & the same?



you would need to ask Clyde at the Tucker Sno-cat factory, he is the man with access to all the corporate files to answer such questions, he is the man!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

could be


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and first Tucker Sno-cat on Mt Bachelor


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tank


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tank


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and from 1960 Winter Olympics


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just think what could have been, 

patented in 1945, and they built a working machine, 

wow, how many years ahead they were in the world of snow mobiles.... 

if they had ?


----------



## loggah

Welll maybe !! but Eliason was allready building the motor toboggan and using the better Indian sport scout engine !!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, mr Loggah,

you are very much correct, patented in 1927, (almost 20 years before the tucker got their patent), Elliason motor toboggan has a very interesting history, and looks like quite a few examples are still around and used.
sure looks like tucker has inspired by the Elliason.

I have found the book "as the snow flies" is a great resource of knowledge, when you do not have a Loggah as a next door neighbor, for info about early machines. 
everyone should have a copy.


----------



## loggah

Its interesting that the last makers of the elliason motor tobogan was the FWD motor truck co.  of Clinton  Iowa. There are quite a few elliason machines here in the northeast.  I always liked Indian compared to Harley.I have a copy of that as the snow flies also,I  was pretty dissapointed in the Lombard section,lots of errors.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah said:


> Its interesting that the last makers of the elliason motor tobogan was the FWD motor truck co.  of Clinton  Iowa. There are quite a few elliason machines here in the northeast.  I always liked Indian compared to Harley.I have a copy of that as the snow flies also,I  was pretty dissapointed in the Lombard section,lots of errors.



again, mr loggah, you are correct,

the book 'As the snow flies' does have errors, and could have more detailed info, at least is a resource of info and is some 750 pages long, much better to have it, than not, and for us west coast folks, we had so little in the way of early over the snow machine manufactures when compared to the east coast, amazing daring over the snow folks and does tell the early years of snow travel.

also should add that you are a wealth of knowledge thank you


----------



## undy

Thanks a bunch for the picture of the Elliason model.  

Coincidentally, I've got a 1927 Indian motorcycle in my shop right now.  It's got the same right-hand drive and a very similar looking case.  I'm really looking forward to getting it moving again.  Any chance you've got a close-up of the magneto?


----------



## loggah

My nephew has a mag on his indian 101 scout, im thinking its an eiseman ,maybe splitdorf but cant remember for sure ,i used to run a joe hunt on my 51 chief.


----------



## undy

Loggah,

Not to derail this thread too far, but...

The reason I ask about the mag is that the bike was crashed a long time ago, and then parked.  The owner gave it to his son-in-law, who owns it now.  He decided to fix it, but discovered the mag was bad.  He found someone in California who rebuilds 'em, had it delivered and then drove out to pick it up, since you can't replace it apparently.

Now, one plug lead from the mag doesn't clear the frame.  It's been through two different shops who couldn't figure it out.  I suspect that the rebuilder may have replaced the original plug leads with others that are different.  It could also be that the frame is tweaked from the crash.  But before I go modifying anything, I want to verify how it's _supposed_ to be.  

I'd be very grateful for any pictures or info.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

does this help


----------



## undy

SURE DOES!!!  Thanks a million.  Looks like I was right, and that the new plug leads exit the mag from a different location.  

Next, the question is what to do about it.  Moving the engine isn't an option.  Pushing the frame out to clear the mag is a possibility, and one that I wouldn't even consider on something this old (plus some airplane & bike collector has suggested the bike may be worth absolutely sick money as-is).  But it's already tweaked in a few spots from the crash, so maybe form must follow function since the plan is to make it drivable again.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1947 tucker sno-cat, model 423, powered by mercury flathead V-8, 4 speed transmission, total production for Tucker in '47 was 3 machines, that was the year that the company moved to Medford, Oregon.


----------



## j farm

Must be a hybrid version with those belted tracks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

j farm said:


> Must be a hybrid version with those belted tracks



not really, just a poor mans version of a Thiokol/Snow Trac, would have been so much smarter to a real snow cat to start with, oh, well...


----------



## JimVT

Four of us smarter guys will be showing at a seattle vw meet soon.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

found this on eBay, late model steel pontoon 542, well used machine from the Squaw Valley Ski area, the host of the 1960 Winter Olympics, this photos looks to be from the 70's and it is a very well used machine, look at the mismatched steel and plastic pontoons, and the dual exhaust pipes tell me that there is a V-8 under the hood.


----------



## j farm

If you want more pictures of that machine it’s sitting in my yard


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fabulous, yes, please post photos and any history you have, great you have the tucker

do you know the guy that has the 1959 443 sedan from the 1960 Winter Olympics?


----------



## j farm

It’s a 1971 542 has the 318 with 5 speed sold new to heavenly valley ski resort. I would post more pictures but I have trouble posting them from my I phone if anyone has any tips on posting from there phone please help.


----------



## RRose

j farm said:


> If you want more pictures of that machine it’s sitting in my yard



I’d like to see some!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

j farm said:


> It’s a 1971 542 has the 318 with 5 speed sold new to heavenly valley ski resort. I would post more pictures but I have trouble posting them from my I phone if anyone has any tips on posting from there phone please help.




KEWL,

I also have a Heavenly Valley ski resort tucker sno-cat, 1969, model 442


----------



## j farm




----------



## sno-drifter

j farm said:


> I would post more pictures but I have trouble posting them from my I phone if anyone has any tips on posting from there phone please help.



I email from iPhone to my comeputor, then move to pictures then I can attach to foreum. I am sure there is a much better way but then you got to cut slack for grey hair. (Comes from laying under cats in the sno)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

all fixed and thank you


----------



## sno-drifter

Tucker must have fired the guy who designs grills during those '65-70's machines. Expanded wire mesh, seriously? But then I have seen '69's with the cast aluminum horizontal slot grills. 

"Make no two the same, no snow to deep."


----------



## j farm

Thanks for straight out the picture my computer died years ago and have been operating from the iPhone ever since. The mesh grill on the 71 kind of matches the expanded metal sides on my Tucker trailer though.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Tucker Sno-cat


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> Tucker Sno-cat



Wooden it be cool to find the mold for this cat and lay up a fiberglass Tucker body?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-drifter said:


> Wooden it be cool to find the mold for this cat and lay up a fiberglass Tucker body?



wooden it be even cooler if you had found the mold and it is now being restore to make one of those bodies?


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> wooden it be even cooler if you had found the mold and it is now being restore to make one of those bodies?



Someone wood have to be 3/4 crazy to do that. No way!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

sno-drifter said:


> Wooden it be cool to find the mold for this cat and lay up a fiberglass Tucker body?




Someone did in 1953


----------



## DAVENET

sno-drifter said:


> Someone wood have to be 3/4 crazy to do that. No way!



And if they were 3/4 crazy, why would they only do one??


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> And if they were 3/4 crazy, why would they only do one??



How many are you going to layup Mr. Net? Put me down for one.


----------



## DAVENET

More than one - otherwise I would be completely crazy!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-drifter said:


> How many are you going to layup Mr. Net? Put me down for one.



I'll take one also, mr net

fyi, looks like 3 were built and 2 where shipped to the east coast distributor, along with fiberglass 1 ton trailers


----------



## Track Addict

Some NOS pontoons he has along with a Fiberglass torpedo shell?  I saw some tracks he was working on.  

Sounds like he’s up to something...


----------



## DAVENET

Are there any other pictures of that one?  Looks like the front is about 2-3" longer than standard and tapering down for a different grill.  What's the lump on the rear for?  Rear spot light?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Are there any other pictures of that one?  Looks like the front is about 2-3" longer than standard and tapering down for a different grill.  What's the lump on the rear for?  Rear spot light?



it used a grill from the 60's machines, the cast aluminum style and the rear did have tail light in the bump on the body

also tucker inc had fiberglass ski trailers, I ton size, the mold was found with the body mold


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Any relation to this one and the fiberglass mold posted?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Sno-Surfer said:


> Any relation to this one and the fiberglass mold posted?
> 
> 
> View attachment 107875
> 
> View attachment 107876



yup, sure is, they also did a flat deck version


----------



## DAVENET

Sno-Surfer said:


> Any relation to this one and the fiberglass mold posted?
> 
> 
> View attachment 107875
> 
> View attachment 107876



So, what's the story with these pics?  The red one looks standard, but the orange one doesn't really look "Tucker" or even like the mold style on the last page?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> So, what's the story with these pics?  The red one looks standard, but the orange one doesn't really look "Tucker" or even like the mold style on the last page?



looks like a chopped top 56 ford pickup cab....

and mr net, there might be other fiberglass bodies done by tucker, might be


----------



## pinestumps

Snocat and SnowCAT


----------



## Pontoon Princess

something for you rubber trackers, 

2000XL, 1988


----------



## PJL

So...  Would that be an 8 track cat?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> So...  Would that be an 8 track cat?



yup, 8 track cat, you are so funny!!!!! 

We were going back through a couple of boxes of Tucker stuff and found these,

First, Tucker, IMHO, got real close to having perfected attaching a blade to a machine and making it WORK.

wild angle..... 

What's ya think BFT "the flying Bear"?


----------



## 1boringguy

Imagine the stresses on, well so many parts of an 8 track cat, turning, flotation, under high torque. Wow.


----------



## Logger1965

Not being able to see the connection but how about how long are the axles??? Just saying


----------



## Pontoon Princess

here is one for the east cost mafia boys


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey Track Addict, how about this groomer set up


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> hey Track Addict, how about this groomer set up



I have one very close to that


----------



## loggah

I probably saw that twin stack tucker at the show back here if it had a 327 chevy in it !!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah said:


> I probably saw that twin stack tucker at the show back here if it had a 327 chevy in it !!!



dang, that is very cool, you saw it when you were 7 years old and still remember it, you and sno drifter

yes, 327 mouse motor


----------



## bobbob

A picture of a picture and a picture of painting of the princess’s torpedo.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

OMG, bobbob, where did you find a picture of a picture of a picture of the torpedo,
both of them are fantastic, thank you for sharing


----------



## bobbob

The new owner of general store in La Porte ca. 
put them on the wall at the store. The painting is by Truman wife Helen.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

serval takes on the modern 440 torpedo, great for snow cat adventuring


----------



## bobbob

In the painting they are loading a mail bag. I don’t know if Truman Gould had the mail contract, but his father Albert Gould pre tucker days carried the mail on long wooden skis between Quincy ca. and La Porte ca. 33 miles .


----------



## vintagebike

The La Porte Torpedo...Just before awakening from a deep sleep at Bill and Mary’s Sno-Trans in Weiser Idaho.  March 2012.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

vintagebike said:


> The La Porte Torpedo...Just before awakening from a deep sleep at Bill and Mary’s Sno-Trans in Weiser Idaho.  March 2012.
> View attachment 119905



alive and well. last up at Mt Hood, Oregon


----------



## Pontoon Princess

800 series machine


----------



## Pontoon Princess

rotate left

that's better


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> rotate left
> 
> that's better


 

Any idea what that weighed?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1boringguy said:


> Any idea what that weighed?



about 15000 lbs or so...

the rollers are 5 inch in diameter, everything is big and bigger


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> about 15000 lbs or so...
> 
> the rollers are 5 inch in diameter, everything is big and bigger


 

I'm sure with todays design and materials it could be made even lighter , but that's lighter than I would have guessed for a machine that size.


----------



## JimVT

that 5" must be the outside flange height on the roller??


----------



## PJL

Wow, the size of that is deceptive until you see the Tucker sitting on the back of it.  

Really enjoying the vintage pics.  Thank you.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

true unicorn or ???


----------



## sno-drifter

How do you turn that thing? Bicycle chains and 3/16 cable? Me thinks it is for straight ahead only.


----------



## Logger1965

That is an absolute monster, Thanks for the pics that really reminds all of us that all cat cats aren't light little snow bugs.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

one more 440

and a 540


----------



## loggah

Looks to be Guy Andrews, who worked for Gregg in that cat ,somewhere in N.H. my guess is Mittersill.


----------



## olympicorange

loggah said:


> Looks to be Guy Andrews, who worked for Gregg in that cat ,somewhere in N.H. my guess is Mittersill.



    ….   nice call don,... sure does look like the Lodge …..   60's...??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Happy Thanksgiving 


443's from the mid 60's, all with plastic pontoons...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

cable cat, it's not a tucker snow cat, but is a J.J. Tucker


----------



## wakeupcall

Pontoon Princess said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 443's from the mid 60's, all with plastic pontoons...



Great pictures a PP I am not positive but it appears you slipped in a couple 543 cats in the middle. I could sure be wrong but the pontoons appear to be wider! In any case keep the pics coming enjoy all the eye candy for sure.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wakeupcall said:


> Great pictures a PP I am not positive but it appears you slipped in a couple 543 cats in the middle. I could sure be wrong but the pontoons appear to be wider! In any case keep the pics coming enjoy all the eye candy for sure.



well, kinda busted, wanted to see if anyone was really paying attention, and has anyone noticed the front and rear pontoons on the unicorn are the same?


----------



## GlacierSean

So was that the first winch cat? What was the purpose of the cable cat? Looks like it would just take the air out of the snow. It's neat to learn more about how we got to having the winch cats of today (lietwolf and PB 600).

Hey Pontoon Princess, any early pictures of a 343a?

The unicorn looks like a 423 with front pontoons.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GlacierSean said:


> So was that the first winch cat? What was the purpose of the cable cat? Looks like it would just take the air out of the snow. It's neat to learn more about how we got to having the winch cats of today (lietwolf and PB 600).
> 
> Hey Pontoon Princess, any early pictures of a 343a?
> 
> The unicorn looks like a 423 with front pontoons.



ah young grasshopper, you are a fast learner, wax on, wax off,

not sure if it is the first winch cat, but one of the first, built in the early 70's I believe.

yes the 423 has been photoshopped , a little cutting here and there, and you have pontoons on a 423, can anyone say truth in advertising.

yes yes yes, have many photos of 343 and 342' stay tuned


----------



## Pontoon Princess

factory built trailer, circa 1960


----------



## olympicorange

…….… And it's a ''tilt'' trailer ,.....woooo…..   lol.   being a single axle , that could be interesting to tow,....hmmmm….


----------



## loggah

Looks to be a heavy duty truck front axle,still got the tie rod attached, Probably a old Dodge "B" series. seems like really liked Doge stuff !!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ever get the feeling someone is watching?


----------



## mlang2005

Maybe the trailer axle steers for those winding back roads. &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and something different from tuckers tuckers tuckers

skiway tram from government camp to timberline lodge, the bus was built from 2 early 1950's Kenworths, cut in half and the fronts were welded back together, still powered by the Hall Scott pancake gas engine mounted mid ship underneath the floor boards


----------



## olympicorange

……….  gotta give them credit back in the day,... they sure were creative,... great pics p/p,...  keep em comn,....   yaawuup ''  ( N.E. drawl)….


----------



## Pontoon Princess

freighters and David Pratt, chief engineer for TAE


----------



## olympicorange

….  1956 mt. hood.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1949 first 443 built and sold to Southern California Edison


----------



## Pontoon Princess

couple more skiway phtotos


----------



## Backyardski

I wonder if the car was set up to be self leveling as the incline changed or if they had a bus driver making adjustments?


----------



## PJL

I Googled Timberline Skiway bus.  



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtJBHKlrBCE


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pretty sure, this is the best and only way to get a 2 track machine to the top of the mountain...

thanks to MRS. wakeupcall for the photo


----------



## 1boringguy

The new alternative method of checking proper track tension.


----------



## sno-drifter

Backyardski said:


> I wonder if the car was set up to be self leveling as the incline changed or if they had a bus driver making adjustments?



As a kid, I remember riding the Skiway and there was no self leveling. Sometimes the car would not have enough power to climb to the next tower and the operator would back it down and get another run at it full throttle. I also remember that the restaurant made the best huckleberry pancakes ever. Think I remember that the best.


----------



## sno-drifter

PJL said:


> I Googled Timberline Skiway bus.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtJBHKlrBCE



FYI the Betsy rope tow which was located to the east of the lodge is shown in the first part of the film.

Good memories from skiing there starting in the 50's

Thanks PJL for posting


----------



## 1boringguy

sno-drifter said:


> As a kid, I remember riding the Skiway and there was no self leveling. Sometimes the car would not have enough power to climb to the next tower and the operator would back it down and get another run at it full throttle. I also remember that the restaurant made the best huckleberry pancakes ever. Think I remember that the best.



Oh the things we remember the best. Jubitz in Portland use to serve, early 80s, individual Marion berry pies. Don't think Marion berry's were widely available then.Those pies alone were enough to justify stopping at Jubitz.


----------



## Track Addict

Think I saw Scott in that video.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah, something a little different,,,snow boat


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pre 1953 ID tag/serial plate


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon.


----------



## LakeTucker

That doesn't look top heavy at all


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and it is about simple as it gets, 2 keys, 4 pontoons and 1 battery


----------



## sno-drifter

Knowing Sr.'s obsession with weight, I bet it is only one key.


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> and it is about simple as it gets, 2 keys, 4 pontoons and 1 battery




That is one way to avoid the aluminum galvanic corrosion.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1965 tucker 542 pictured at roundhouse on mt baldy, sun valley, idaho

ah, I am the kid in the background of this photo


----------



## sno-drifter

Wrong Mr. L Tucker, not top heavy, Timberline had two of the twenty passenger 700 cats and never rolled one. This photo is at the only almost flat place to unload called Triangle Morane. It is 1500 vertical feet above the top of the Palmer Upper chair lift terminal. And steeper slope than the Palmer snow field. These Tuckers were purchased by Timberline Lodge in 1960 and 61.The rock in the back ground is Illumination Rock. One could easily ski down to it. Told you it was steep, maybe someone can fix this photo, not me.


----------



## PJL

Ummm, Miss PP.  The Tucker isn't the star in that Sun Valley pic.  That's Jackie Kennedy, John Jr, and Caroline Kennedy.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

upright


----------



## Pontoon Princess

busy summer and glad it is coming to an end, pretty much ready for a new year and things getting back to kinda normal !!! 

 meanwhile the summer was full of new finds making their way home, free tucker Monday, Australian freighter, and a one off model 420 torpedo from Durago, Colorado.

 it is either a '46, '47, but no later than '48, along with a very different grill and hood, it was powered by a Packard 6 cylinder engine with a 3 speed transmission, and a gas tank almost twice the standard size of the normally used tanks, pretty much all tuckers built up to and including '46, all had used engines and drive trains, it was and somewhat still is in sad shape, have spent the last few weeks, salvaging bits and pieces and reconstructing the front end, put on a new hoop, put a used radiator in and saved some of the original grill, along with some new bars,  got the grill back to what I think it was originally, think it is savable and hope to be on the snow sometime in the near future.

 yes, I have one old photo with this machine, but it is in the background, not a great picture, at least it confirms it is a tucker made machine.

 what is a challenge in ID ing these early machines, is, tucker never put ID tags on machines till '49, so much is done by old photos and luck...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you to Cooper fab for welding up the new design for mounting a blade on a 400/500 series tucker, excellent craftmanship, looking forward to getting on the 440 and upcoming winter...


----------



## 1boringguy

Hmm. Solid mount to diff housing on the 400/500s? I've wondered if the leaf springs really absorb much or just contribute to side to side sway.


----------



## Track Addict

Interesting.  That will resolve much of the various designs weak spots and the only trade off I see is the loss of spring which probably doesn't matter.

If you use a blade most likely you are in the deep sno which is a natural shock absorber.   The rear springs will still cushion the ride to some degree especially for rear passengers.

We proably have yet to see the air ride cab that goes with it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> thank you to Cooper fab for welding up the new design for mounting a blade on a 400/500 series tucker, excellent craftmanship, looking forward to getting on the 440 and upcoming winter...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

needed to rehab the tucker trailer/2 pontoon ski form, about 12 pair of skis so far and another 12 pair to go


----------



## Pontoon Princess

first couple of skis off the rehabbed form, this group will be laminated, for everyday use


----------



## Pontoon Princess

this is the first ski trailer tucker made, circa mid 30's, used behind the spiral over snow machines they built prior to the pontoon machine


----------



## Track Addict

Buffet has the color right then.  Orange was after green!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Buffet has the color right then.  Orange was after green!


tuckers were painted white, green, blue, yellow, red, before orange...and orange it is

and pretty sure you could get a pink one from the factory for the right amount of money, come to think about it, Blackfoot, if paid enough money money, would paint one pink, he painted his BSGreen


----------



## Cidertom

I kinda like the  green of that '46 Tucker. The texture, and subtle shading from green to grey.


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> this is the first ski trailer tucker made, circa mid 30's, used behind the spiral over snow machines they built prior to the pontoon machine
> 
> 
> View attachment 131552








Snow Train


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1 1/12 ton snow cat trailer, super 500 trailer


----------



## DAVENET

Mrs. Clause's Workshop


----------



## Track Addict

Some times my address comes up as E. Broadway instead of East for when that's ready to ship!

Thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Track Addict

Make sure to glass over the labeling so it's permanent for generations to come.

May I suggest a maritime solution:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

all you parents/grand parents remember well, going to "Build-A-Bear" in the mall ,

well, welcome to "Build-A-Ski" werk shop...


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

model 644....


----------



## DAVENET

So, the grand question - was this ever produced or was it just on a promotional flyer?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

smiley face





DAVENET said:


> So, the grand question - was this ever produced or was it just on a promotional flyer?



smiley face, smiley face, smiley face


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Was a tire original equipment?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1boringguy said:


> Was a tire original equipment?


yupppppppppppppp


----------



## 1boringguy

?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I certainly want to thank Jesse Cook and his efforts to save early tuckers and getting them into the collection

also, his help to further the research and understanding of these machine,  truly appreciate his efforts and his commitment to the cause of saving this history. 

thank you PP


----------



## DAVENET

sno-drifter said:


> Tucker must have fired the guy who designs grills during those '65-70's machines. Expanded wire mesh, seriously? But then I have seen '69's with the cast aluminum horizontal slot grills.
> 
> "Make no two the same, no snow to deep."


Completely true statement. 

Never knew there were three options on a '68-'69 442.  I thought my grill was custom built after it hit something (hood was caved in at the leading edge at some point) and thought it broke the cast grill.  Apparently it may have been stock.  A 'concerned citizen' left behind a cast piece from a cache of parts smuggled over the border and I thought all was good and would use it.  Took out the waves and bends as well as possible (fearing breakage), smoothed everything out and primed.  Thought I was set until I put it beside the side panels to see how close the bolt holes were. Two inches short??  Did I miss a spacer somewhere?? Nope, a completely different grill.  Make no two the same.  Only thing I can think of for the difference was that the L6 needed additional height at the front of the motor that the 318/327's didn't need? (although that may not even matter since the mesh grill below has one of the V-8's)


----------



## Track Addict

I have another grill specimen of that style vintage down back to check.  I saw another two used as outside mud door mats during a parts smuggling mission from Vermont.


----------



## Track Addict

Here is my grill entry.  Let me know if we need any specific measurements from 1969 with a 265.


----------



## DAVENET

Same as the one I have.  On yours, instead of using the mesh or the 8 slot, they added a spacer at the bottom.  BUT, I don't believe that was stock. The 8 slot goes straight line the the leading edge of the frame.  That way the side panels line up and wouldn't need to be bent at the bottom to bolt on.


----------



## sno-drifter

So don't get too caught up in the number of slots. Here's a factory six sloter. I think the eight slot grills went only to cats sold to Outback Steak House. "No Snow too deep, Make no Two the Same"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another piece of tucker history found, and did not even know it existed, always surprised by what I do not know, thank you JC

1949, model 343, it is shorter, narrower and smaller pontoons with less rollers, round tube frame, and Plymouth 6 cylinder with 3 speed transmission, VW steering wheel

first fifth wheel machine,

first sold by the factory in 1954

and last seen on the roof of Crater Lake Lodge


----------



## DAVENET

Dang.  Those Batwing wheels are PRICEY!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

how about a tucker in Yellowstone national park


----------



## RRose

Pontoon Princess said:


> how about a tucker in Yellowstone national park
> 
> View attachment 137250


Very good odds that’s the Gobbler


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> how about a tucker in Yellowstone national park
> 
> View attachment 137250


That gets me all hot, and steamed up.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> That gets me all hot, and steamed up.


you sulfer know about hot tracks


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> how about a tucker in Yellowstone national park
> 
> View attachment 137250


Wish they would let our cats tour the park.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1boringguy said:


> Wish they would let our cats tour the park.


can be done via very special permit
any interest in a 2 day trip to old faithful lodge, staying over night at the winter lodge?


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> can be done via very special permit
> any interest in a 2 day trip to old faithful lodge, staying over night at the winter lodge?


Would definitely be interested. I have called to ask about winter touring in the park with ones own snowcat before, like snowmobiles can with someone in your party approved as guide, but was told no, couldn't happen. But then I'm not "The" Pontoon Princess who can pull of amazing things ?
If it's possible, definitely let's do it. That's my vote ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1boringguy said:


> Would definitely be interested. I have called to ask about winter touring in the park with ones own snowcat before, like snowmobiles can with someone in your party approved as guide, but was told no, couldn't happen. But then I'm not "The" Pontoon Princess who can pull of amazing things ?
> If it's possible, definitely let's do it. That's my vote ?


I have a personal friend that is a long time winter tour guide operator and we have talked about doing a trip for many years, and in the last couple of years he has gotten everything in place for a small group of vintage cats could do a winter trip...anytime I am ready to go...

just talked with my people and we are going to look at a 8-10 cat expedition to old faithful, January / February 2022, see if it is agreeable with the powers to be...

if I make this happen,

everyone would come in the day before and stay at the stagecoach inn, a fixture in west Yellowstone, head into the Yellowstone the next day with our tour guide, spend the night at old faithful winter lodge, nice dinner and breakfast, head out the next day back to west Yellowstone and again stay the night at stage coach inn, have a get together that evening, and those wanting to have bit more cat fun follow me over to Afton Wyoming and trek into a very remote lodge for a couple days...


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> I have a personal friend that is a long time tour winter guide operator and we have talked about doing a trip for many years, and in the last couple of years he has gotten everything in place for a small group of vintage cats could do a winter trip...


???

Keep me posted.


----------



## j farm

1boringguy said:


> ???
> 
> Keep me posted.


X2 for that


----------



## DAVENET

J Farm's hitting the bucket list highway!


----------



## j farm

DAVENET said:


> J Farm's hitting the bucket list highway!


My bucket keeps getting bigger


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the raiding party now has 3 cats


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> the raiding party now has 3 cats


4


----------



## Snowy Rivers

I love the vintage photos.....The Dude holding the seat looks like he just walked off the set of a Gangsta movie.....
The Fedora hats certainly set the period.....


----------



## luvthemvws

Pontoon Princess said:


> I have a personal friend that is a long time winter tour guide operator and we have talked about doing a trip for many years, and in the last couple of years he has gotten everything in place for a small group of vintage cats could do a winter trip...anytime I am ready to go...
> 
> just talked with my people and we are going to look at a 8-10 cat expedition to old faithful, January / February 2022, see if it is agreeable with the powers to be...
> 
> if I make this happen,
> 
> everyone would come in the day before and stay at the stagecoach inn, a fixture in west Yellowstone, head into the Yellowstone the next day with our tour guide, spend the night at old faithful winter lodge, nice dinner and breakfast, head out the next day back to west Yellowstone and again stay the night at stage coach inn, have a get together that evening, and those wanting to have bit more cat fun follow me over to Afton Wyoming and trek into a very remote lodge for a couple days...


Does "vintage cats" mean pontoon Tuckers exclusively?


----------



## vintagebike

Add a Californian , an Idahoan and their Canadian import SnowTrac.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

luvthemvws said:


> Does "vintage cats" mean pontoon Tuckers exclusively?


pretty sure that, no where, have I ever stated that, vintage is only pontoon tucker and or, pontoon tucker is the only vintage snow cat, so, I will leave it to you to decide what vintage means,

to me, a true vintage machine would have skiis for steering and 2 pontoons to make it go, with a little plymouth 6 cylinder for power,  oh well, that's me.

while it is true, I do not speak rubber track, it is true, there is a rubber track machine or two around the place.

my only requirement would be, excellent operating condition and can be safely operated, really hate to be THAT person and or THAT group to have an issue and end up on the national news, after all, it is, Yellowstone national park...and get banned from the park for life


----------



## GMoose

Well the Frandee is in.  30 miles each way, should make it, would have to pack extra gas.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

6 solid firm I am going no matter what and counting,

not sure where luvthemvws is at about coming???

several conversation have happened about this event and things are moving forward in a positive way, I am more than hopeful we are going, did secure a block of rooms for 2 different dates, early jan and mid feb 2022


----------



## luvthemvws

Luvthemvws is putting his ducks in a row.
 February dates work better for me.
 Attending is not the problem. Being confident that I have identified and corrected all potential "Cat Problems" is.
 Don't want to be The Guy That Spoils The Fun.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Definitely interested. Count me in.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

7 members of the Yellowstone cats


----------



## Pontoon Princess

8 members


----------



## Pontoon Princess

10 and done, raiding party, Yellowstone cats, warrior cats, buffalo cats, faithful cats, etc etc etc


----------



## Pontoon Princess

live from broken top, cascades mountain range, howdy


----------



## Pontoon Princess

road trip time, got a special delivery of tucker stuff headed east via a relay of snow catters, first 2108 miles done.

grab the Trail-a-sled snow plane on the trip home

great to see everyone and thank you all for your help

all hooked up and ready to head over to tetonia snow plane gathering, nothing like being ready in advance, no last minute rushing about..
can't wait for winter...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a little different


----------



## Pontoon Princess

grouser time


----------



## Pontoon Princess

orange time


----------



## Pontoon Princess

something orange is happening


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mmmmmmm


----------



## MountainMike

Hi Pontoon Princess,
I see you have some steel pontoons in the photo of your snow plane.  I need to find two for a 443 resto project I'm working on.  Would you sale two pontoons?  Please PM me or call me at 253-241-8019.
Thanks, MountainMike


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1972 Tucker All Terrain, guessing 1 of 4 built found what info I have, the tracks are interchangeable with pontoons, so you can run either setup, the word, is the, all terrain would cruise at about 15 mph and have top speed of over 20 mph and handle gravel/dirt roads with ease


----------



## Track Addict

Looks Good Now!


----------



## Rock'n BK

Pontoon Princess said:


> I have a personal friend that is a long time winter tour guide operator and we have talked about doing a trip for many years, and in the last couple of years he has gotten everything in place for a small group of vintage cats could do a winter trip...anytime I am ready to go...
> 
> just talked with my people and we are going to look at a 8-10 cat expedition to old faithful, January / February 2022, see if it is agreeable with the powers to be...
> 
> if I make this happen,
> 
> everyone would come in the day before and stay at the stagecoach inn, a fixture in west Yellowstone, head into the Yellowstone the next day with our tour guide, spend the night at old faithful winter lodge, nice dinner and breakfast, head out the next day back to west Yellowstone and again stay the night at stage coach inn, have a get together that evening, and those wanting to have bit more cat fun follow me over to Afton Wyoming and trek into a very remote lodge for a couple days...


I would love to join you folks for that run.........if there is room


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Vicker pump used on Tucker snow cat


----------



## GMoose

Pontoon Princess said:


> Vicker pump used on Tucker snow cat
> 
> 
> View attachment 142192


Rebuilt one of these pumps recently for my 542 cab forward, most wear parts are still available.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

here kitty kitty kitty, finishing up the kitten restoration in time for the upcoming snow cat jamborees...


----------



## GMoose

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 142206View attachment 142207View attachment 142208



This post is much appreciated.  I need to rebuild my orbitrol and this will help tremendously.  Now I just need to figure out which model I have.  Thanks again!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kitten logo, 1954-1962


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

moving along, yes it was originally owned by Yellowstone Park Company, original park license plate restored and a original 50's decal...


----------



## DAVENET

Poor old Packard isn't going to get much love sitting way up there in the rafters!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Poor old Packard isn't going to get much love sitting way up there in the rafters!


geeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz Detective Dave.........


----------



## tenmile

Pontoon Princess said:


> I have a personal friend that is a long time winter tour guide operator and we have talked about doing a trip for many years, and in the last couple of years he has gotten everything in place for a small group of vintage cats could do a winter trip...anytime I am ready to go...
> 
> just talked with my people and we are going to look at a 8-10 cat expedition to old faithful, January / February 2022, see if it is agreeable with the powers to be...
> 
> if I make this happen,
> 
> everyone would come in the day before and stay at the stagecoach inn, a fixture in west Yellowstone, head into the Yellowstone the next day with our tour guide, spend the night at old faithful winter lodge, nice dinner and breakfast, head out the next day back to west Yellowstone and again stay the night at stage coach inn, have a get together that evening, and those wanting to have bit more cat fun follow me over to Afton Wyoming and trek into a very remote lodge for a couple days...


Would also love to be a part of this, if there are any folks that drop out!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

So?

what if Tucker had built a 520,

say, like a, "super 500 Torpedo"...

and put a Mercury Flathead V-8 in it, dual exhaust, automatic, independent front suspension with rack and pinion steering, improved rectangular tube frame, 500 pontoons, deep powder skis and some speed equipment...what if???


----------



## Track Addict

It would be the ultimate gift getter fit for Santa!


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> So?
> 
> what if Tucker had built a 523,
> 
> say, like a, "super 500 Torpedo"...
> 
> and put a Mercury Flathead V-8 in it, dual exhaust, automatic, independent front suspension with rack and pinion steering, improved rectangular tube frame, 500 pontoons, deep powder skis and some speed equipment...what if???
> 
> View attachment 142600View attachment 142601View attachment 142602



Hardly seems fair, you having that much fun.


----------



## DAVENET

Is that the SV raffle prize?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Is that the SV raffle prize?


mmmmm, that is an interesting idea, so much many tickets at what price per ticket Mr DaveNet? 

donate the money to worthy causes.


----------



## Track Addict

Airline ticket lottery.  I got 4 tickets to paradise!

thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> mmmmm, that is an interesting idea, so much many tickets at what price per ticket Mr DaveNet?
> 
> donate the money to worthy causes.


Guess it all depends if it is a runner by then!


----------



## LakeTucker

Oh boy... the Tucker temptation is strong with this one.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

heart beat of a kitten


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> heart beat of a kitten
> 
> View attachment 142685


The correct way to mount a coil in a snocat is upside down? Due to possible moisture?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1boringguy said:


> The correct way to mount a coil in a snocat is upside down? Due to possible moisture?


yes


----------



## Pontoon Princess

_period style people hauler, super 500 snow cat trailer, 10 passenger_, cup holders included


----------



## Rock'n BK

I love the old school!!! Nice work!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

done and ready for the snow...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

out playing......


----------



## Mother Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> So?
> 
> what if Tucker had built a 520,
> 
> say, like a, "super 500 Torpedo"...
> 
> and put a Mercury Flathead V-8 in it, dual exhaust, automatic, independent front suspension with rack and pinion steering, improved rectangular tube frame, 500 pontoons, deep powder skis and some speed equipment...what if???
> 
> View attachment 142600View attachment 142601View attachment 142602


Emmitt would be proud..


----------



## LakeTucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 146176


How does one steer said machine.... Hmmm


----------

